# Gravity Liberty 1 from bikesdirect.com



## sjeze (Oct 7, 2012)

So I did some research on this forum to see what the reviews were for this bike I found some helpful answers so I pulled the trigger and bought one. I am a beginner/ weekend rider looking for some recreational ride so this was perfect and fit my budget. When the box arrived the bike was 80% assembled all I had to do was put on the front wheel and tighten the stem, pedals, and seat. I had to do some minor adjustment as simple as adjusting the breaks and derailleurs. I took it to the LBS to get it checked out if everything was right before my ride today. I took the bike for a 14 mile on the trail for a trial run for some minor adjustments on the height of the seat and played with the gearings before the wheels for meals ride event. Today came along did the 35 miles wheels for meals ride and it help up great! I love the bike it was smooth still need some tuning, but other than that nothing to complain SOLID! 









changed out the saddle for the San Marco Ponza and added a bottle holder


----------



## jwl325 (Feb 3, 2010)

Looks sweet! Congrats!


----------



## marblehead (Sep 24, 2011)

I have a Gravity Comp X as my training bike with over 3K on it this year. It has survived a 40mph crash and numerous potholes with only a few flats to be repaired. 
It's a nice bike for sure


----------



## ghostpixel (May 11, 2012)

I've assembled 2 BD bikes (one a Gravity, the other a GT) for different friends and found that both bikes had no lube anywhere. If your LBS did not check for lube, and it sounds like you maybe didn't either, you might want to have a look just to be sure.


----------



## sjeze (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks! yeah so far it has been a great bike. Time to put in more time riding and training for the next bigger thing.



ghostpixel said:


> I've assembled 2 BD bikes (one a Gravity, the other a GT) for different friends and found that both bikes had no lube anywhere. If your LBS did not check for lube, and it sounds like you maybe didn't either, you might want to have a look just to be sure.


 You're right the chains did need lubing because when it came it was dry but the LBS did the tuning and did put the lube on the bike.


----------



## ghostpixel (May 11, 2012)

sjeze said:


> Thanks! yeah so far it has been a great bike. Time to put in more time riding and training for the next bigger thing.
> 
> You're right the chains did need lubing because when it came it was dry but the LBS did the tuning and did put the lube on the bike.


Make sure the bearings were checked as well. The 2 bikes I assembled had no lube anywhere... wheel bearings, headset (on one that had a quill), and of course chain.


----------

